# War On Britains Roads



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bbc 1 now!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just put it on :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That cab driver is a tool!

Actually edit, they're both muppets! lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shocking some of the things that happen on the roads,hope everyone stays safe when they're out and about


----------



## will930 (Apr 15, 2012)

The woman that got mowed down by a cement truck could have been me bit luckily it was a car that went round me and turned left and I went over the bonnet. So painful, as being a keen cyclist and driver I know both sides of the story


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad you came out ok mate,i ride a mountain bike sometimes and can see it from both points of view as well,the only thing i would say though is i think it's madness people who ride with ipods on


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Glad you came out ok mate,i ride a mountain bike sometimes and can see it from both points of view as well,the only thing i would say though is i think it's madness people who ride with ipods on


I agree about the Ipod's but the same could be said about car drivers with the stereo on loud.... But they have about 5 air bags and a ton of tin to protect them when it goes pete tong

i tried off road riding with one but soon gave up you couldn't hear the bike so to speak...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

andy monty said:


> I agree about the Ipod's but the same could be said about car drivers with the stereo on loud.... But they have about 5 air bags and a ton of tin to protect them when it goes pete tong
> 
> i tried off road riding with one but soon gave up you couldn't hear the bike so to speak...


Yeah your'e right both can be unsafe lol i know what you mean about not hearing the bike though even if you are off road and there's no traffic


----------



## CARPCRAZY (Nov 12, 2012)

opens your eyes a bit, but didnt like that dude with the glass's on. smart axse little fcuker


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yeah your'e right both can be unsafe lol i know what you mean about not hearing the bike though even if you are off road and there's no traffic


does drown out the shouts of those red socked loons that like to walk up the red / black graded down hill runs despite the no entry signs :wave: :devil: :wall:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a cyclist, motorcyclist and car driver and have to say in big cities the cyclists are entirely to blame for their reputation, running red lights, riding on the kerb, stupid lane positioning and discipline etc.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think there should be a lot more responsibility placed on the shoulders of cyclists. Lights, helmets, bells/whistles, common sense.
At the moment with most you see about they have no lights so it's a case of " Im not buying lights so its up to you to find me in the dark"
Another favourite around here is the Hi vis vest and no lights. Great, except one thing, you're relying on light to reflect off them.
****s.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

CARPCRAZY said:


> opens your eyes a bit, but didnt like that dude with the glass's on. smart axse little fcuker


me too!! right little turd he is! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

PugIain said:


> I think there should be a lot more responsibility placed on the shoulders of cyclists. Lights, helmets, bells/whistles, common sense.
> At the moment with most you see about they have no lights so it's a case of " Im not buying lights so its up to you to find me in the dark"
> Another favourite around here is the Hi vis vest and no lights. Great, except one thing, you're relying on light to reflect off them.
> ****s.


Lol,yeah i know what you mean.The thing is you can get some decent lights these days unlike the ****e Ever Ready i had on my Grifter!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

CARPCRAZY said:


> opens your eyes a bit, but didnt like that dude with the glass's on. smart axse little fcuker


Haha yeah he was,it's like he was looking for trouble on purpose the knob!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've just stuck this on from on demand.
Incident 1 with the taxi.... the cyclist is a prick. 

We'll see how the rest goes. I commute by car/push bike/motor bike and previously van. I'm also known to tow a caravan or tractor on a trailer.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The first incident they were both as bad as each other, taxi was too close really (guy said he could touch the cab) and the cyclist was just a goofy prick.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The first incident they were both as bad as each other, taxi was too close really (guy said he could touch the cab) and the cyclist was just a goofy prick.


Too close my ****. The guy had an entire bus lane to himself. Even my wife who cycles 15 miles into the city centre most summer days reckons he was looking for a fight to put on the tinterweb with his fancy camera.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What's the chance of the guy getting sandwiched between the bus and the pick up thing paying to fix any damage to the pick up. I know I wouldn't be happy if it were mine.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sages-death-threats.html?ICO=most_read_module

And TBH I'm not really surprised from the way he presented himself. from some of what he said I got the impression he deliberately tries to wind people up and then plays the vulnerable cyclist card when they get angry and confront him.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I am sure that bike number plates would prevent a lot of issues its the anonymity that causes most of the issues which is why you see them breaking the law and in so doing endangering themselves and other road users


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

The **** with the glasses is going to meet the wrong person soon


----------

